# Paruwrobates Whereabouts



## TERRIBle

I am currently writing a paper on poison dart frogs just on my own time, and I am trying to list every current genus with some sort of information about them. But I have gotten to the Paruwrobates genus. On google at least, there is very little information about them, and sometimes when I look up Paruwrobates Whymperi, it comes up as Hyloxalus Whymperi instead. My question is did the frogs in this genus get moved into other genera and am I missing it? Or is google just messing with me?


----------



## Fahad

Never heard of it actually -- but are you checking Google or Google Scholar? The latter is usually better for the obscure stuff.


----------



## TERRIBle

Fahad said:


> Never heard of it actually -- but are you checking Google or Google Scholar? The latter is usually better for the obscure stuff.


I've checked regular Google and gotten mixed results. Let me check Google Scholar.


----------



## TERRIBle

Fahad said:


> Never heard of it actually -- but are you checking Google or Google Scholar? The latter is usually better for the obscure stuff.


Most sites listing all the genera don't have it included. I'm thinking it probably got removed in the revision.


----------



## brigltjc

_Paruwrobates_ was indeed treated as a synonym of _Ameerega_ in the Grant _et al_. 2006 revision, but has more recently been recognised as a valid genus by some of the same authors (Grant _et al_. 2017). So I think the most recent is to recognise _Paruwrobates_ as a valid genus containing three species: _Paruwrobates andinus_ (Myers and Burrowes, 1987), _P. erythromos_ (Vigle and Miyata, 1980) and_ P. whymperi_ (Boulenger, 1882). These frogs aren't particularly well studied, though, so it could easily change as more research is done. 

_P. whymperi _was previously included in _Hyloxalus_. It is not really well known and could be the same species as _P. erythromos_.


----------

